# oil dipstick length



## 1mustang (Jun 13, 2007)

so i just got a 2000 sentra 1.8 and did an oil change because i didnt see any oil on the dipstick. After the oil change i still dont see any oil on it. Im thinking someone previously put a dipstick in thats too short. can anyone tell me the proper length of the dipstick? thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I measured just the metal and it is 18 1/8" tip to base...


----------

